# 55g all male tank stocking question



## jcjc (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi All,
Need some advice, just started a 55g all male tank.
Currently there is only 7 African cichlids. The Copadichromis borleyi is the tank BOSS now and he does chase the other fishes a little but not too aggressive
Below is current stocklist:
Otopharynx lithobates 2.5inch
Placidochromis electra 3inch
Protomelas Taiwan Reef 3.5inch
Copadichromis borleyi 4inch
Aulonocara Rubescens 3inch
Labidochromis caeruleus 2.5inch
Enterochromis paropius 3inch (this fellow does not color up like when he is in the shop?) 
i am thinking to add 3 more African cichlids below
Otopharynx tetrastigma - not sure will it clash with Otopharynx lithobates as they are the same family?
Copadichromis azureus - not sure will it clash with other blue fishes or the Copadichromis borleyi as they are the same family?
Steatocranus casuarius
Another question can i add about five to ten tiger barbs or silver dollars as dither fishes to reduce aggression?
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For all-male in 55G think in terms of 8-10 haps and peacocks that are peaceful and mature at <= six inches. It is not the size the fish are now, it is the size the fish will be when mature. All-male is a challenging tank anyway...even harder in a small tank like 55G.

The Taiwan and Borleyi need a 72" tank IME.

I would skip the tetrastigma if you already have lithobates.

Azureas would make a good swap for borleyi.

I would skip Steatocranus and Enterochromis paropius with Lake Malawi.

Aggression would be reduced if the tank was larger and the right number/species/gender of haps/peacocks were stocked...barbs and silver dollars don't do a better job than Malawi within your 8-10 count.


----------



## jcjc (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi DJRansome,
Thanks, Is Sciaenochromis fryeri a suitable addition to my tank? since it is not same family as Copadichromis borleyi
But i read they can be aggressive to other blue color fishes especially towards peacocks. I am not sure.
Another question about Victoria cichlids, will a single Haplochromis sp. flameback male or a single Astatotilapia latifasciata male color up in all male tank?
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IME Victorians did not color well in all-male tanks. The Fryeri can be an "assertive" hap and if you want your less assertive haps to color you may want to choose differently,

Why not two more stuartgranti peacocks...one yellow and one blue?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> IME Victorians did not color well in all-male tanks.


The term "Victorian" or "Victorian-types" refers to quite a large group of varied cichlids. Certainly much more varied then what are referred to as Peacocks, and possibly even more varied then Malawi "Haps". Similar fish in some ways but all completely different species. Which particular species did you try in an all-male tank, and what were their tankmates, DJ Ransome?
Coloring up will usually have a lot to do with position in the pecking order and what tank mates are kept with it.


jcjc said:


> a single Astatotilapia latifasciata male color up in all male tank


IMO and IME, it's got pretty good chance of showing a fair amount of color in an all male tank. I've got 3 in my all male 150 gal. They show just as much color as breeding males I've kept in other tanks with groups of females. And I have a much tougher and more aggressive mix then the OP with mbuna and CA in the tank. My albino socolofi is especially aggressive. He was removed and placed in isolation for over a year, back when this all male tank was a 90 gal. First attempt to re-introduce him after 6 months of isolation, failed , as all the fish, besides a male convict, hid 24/7 to avoid him :lol: My second attempt after a year, was more successful and he's been with the group ever since......just to give some idea of what kind of tank mates zebra obliquedens can be kept with and still show lot's of color. Now, IME, _Aststotilapia latifasciata_ is an aggressive species and could possibly prove too aggressive for some of the OP's stock ,in a 55 gal. but I'm really not to sure (???).


----------



## jcjc (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi BC in SK.
Thanks, currently i have a Enterochromis paropius Male. he was quite colorful with yellow and red head in the shop when i bought him.
but now in my all male tank he is silver grey with some very light shades of yellow. LOL.
i am thinking to add 3 more african cichlids OR some non-cichlids shoal like 5-6 tiger barbs or the bigger T-barbs which may look cool with their tiger stripes. still thinking...
thanks


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

jcjc said:


> Enterochromis paropius Male.


Never kept that species, so really no idea how it will do with your stock list in a 55 gal. Some fish will take many weeks or months to settle into a new tank; others may never color up if they are low in the pecking order .....and some Haplochromine species (including some Malawi) might never get much color with out the presence of females.


jcjc said:


> 5-6 tiger barbs or the bigger T-barbs which may look cool with their tiger stripes.


IMO and IME, they are unlikely to last long term. They might do better and last a little longer then some other small "schooling dither", but IME they won't last a year with aggressive cichlids.


----------



## jcjc (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi All,
Some questions about this fish Chilotilapia rhoadesii. 
i research pictures and videos on Internet. 
most have metallic blue heads and kind of metallic turquoise body?
which is quite different from most malawi blue color haps. interesting coloration.
so are they blue or kind of turquoise?
thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

jcjc said:


> Hi All,
> Some questions about this fish Chilotilapia rhoadesii.
> i research pictures and videos on Internet.
> most have metallic blue heads and kind of metallic turquoise body?
> ...


It's far too big for a 55 gallon aquarium. It's a fairly light blue.


----------



## jcjc (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi Fogelhund and All,
Thanks for advice. Yes i read it grow huge to 13 inches. i think i shall pass.
i am still thinking thru what additional 3 more cichlids to add to my current tank to make it 10.
Unfortunately i have access to only limited species below: need some advice if any below are suitable
Hybrid "compressiceps" (OB) - i read it grows smaller at 8 inches and is a peaceful cichlid not sure if suitable?
Copadichromis azureus - this is high on my mind for now seems to be a good choice.
Cyrtocara moorii - this fish seems to grow huge?
Protomelas taeniolatus - this fish also seems to grow huge too?
Sciaenochromis fryeri - this is last on my mind as the azureus seems a better choice.
Haplochromis sp. "#44" thickskin - this fish seems like a hybrid at local store and seems aggressive. i am not sure
Iodotropheus sprengerae - this seems peaceful mbuna. but i am not sure if they are really peaceful in a hap tank?
Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (yellow tail) - this seems peaceful mbuna. but i am not sure if they are really peaceful in a hap tank?
Pseudotropheus socolofi - not sure if this is possible.
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The azureus and the acei are the only fish on your list I would consider.


----------



## jcjc (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi DJRansome,
Thanks for advice. cool i like both of them too.
i tried to keep 3 different color peacocks together last time a few years ago in a 55 gallon.
but the Aulonocara Rubescens was very nasty to the other peacocks. he killed the Yellow Aulonocara baenschi and bullied the other blue peacock. i am not sure why this happens. but strangely the Red peacock is very peaceful with other haps. LOL. i have access to Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Eureka peacock but i am not sure if he will fight with the Aulonocara Rubescens?
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe you got a hybrid rubescens by accident. A jake is large and aggressive among peacocks and better in a larger tank with more aggressive tank mates. Remember, 8 individuals is good too...no need to have 10.


----------



## jcjc (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi DJRansome,
Thanks for advice, i just pickup a Azureus today.
Strangely inside the shop holding tank the larger Azureus do not have the 3 black spots on the body!!! instead they are black stripes...
so i selected a smaller blue Azureus about 3 inches with 3 black spots to be sure they are not hybrids. LOL!
i did a 60% water change and added the Azureus
The Taiwan reef seems to have a slight aggression with the Azureus. will monitor and see how it goes.
cheers!!!


----------



## jcjc (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi All,
Just a quick check if a single male Haplochromis sp. "#44" will colorup in a all male tank?
currently my Enterochromis paropius does not colorup and seems stress perhaps due to his peaceful nature.
Was thinking todo a swap with the pet shop for a Haplochromis sp. "#44" .
i am not sure if a single male Haplochromis sp. "#44" will colorup and will be too aggressive?
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is a highly aggressive fish which I would not add to most male tanks...especially not a 55G.

Due to the aggression I have never tried it in a male tank, so I cannot tell you my experience. I prefer the wimpy haps and peacocks so I tend to stock them. It is true that Victorians are known to color poorly in the absence of females, but I can't tell you whether I found it to be true or not.


----------

